# My silencer idea



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Well I put it on a tank without changing anything else today and there was a reduction of sound but not as much as I would like. I think there is too much pipe prior to the silencer unit. But was still a good improvement. The key to these babies is to get as close to the bulkhead as possible. They sell ones made from 3/4" at lowes that are just straight tubing bent into shape. I may try to do that with scrap material and see how well it goes too.

Just got a new idea, but it on the inside attached to bulkhead







, let me try one that way and see how it goes


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Explain exactly a little bit more... I think Im missing something, thanks


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am trying to eliminate sound from the drain on a bulkhead, so I thought if I could make it so the line held water, so no air could travel through it would quiet the noise do significantly. So I think I should put this contraption on the inside of the bulkhead, inside the tank that way there is no empty drain line prior to it


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems a good idea, tell me if it really work (i mean if it worth the effort)!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ill be setting up one of these systems soons Nate and I need to know whether it works....it is a requirement of mine to run fairly quiet.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ill be setting up one of these systems soons Nate and I need to know whether it works....it is a requirement of mine to run fairly quiet.


put it as close to the bulkhead as you can, you need a union, its the threaded piece on the top left so you can take it off to clean it out, and then leave one of the pieces on the other end unglued so the whole silencer can be taken off

I am sure it works now, I took all my bioballs out so this is the only thing cutting down the noise

the further from the bulkhead you are the more noise you will get


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

put the union against the bulkhead like I did hear and then attach the silencer right up against it


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

So your putting these "silencers" closer to the tank side of the out going water, or nearer to the wet/dry? I thought these units were designed to attach right at the inlet to the wet/dry? Maybe Im just not understanding clearly.

Nate would mind going over it one more time, or simply copy/pasting the relevent directions again. I am going to try one of these things out, but now I am sure that I am thouroughly confused.

~Dj


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's my hi-tech solution to that gurgling noise from the overflow:









It's an extra long straw that I got from one of those sport's cups and a toothpick. Just punch a hole at one end of the straw and insert the toothpick through it. The straw is then inserted down the PVC pipe intake of the overflow and the toothpick prevents the straw from falling all the way through. What this does is it breaks the turbulence at the overflow's bulkhead (the cause for that annoying gurgling noise). Now, all I hear is the trickling sound of the water through the biomedia. Not much you can do about that...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I would follow Dons "hi-tech" solution...if I could afford it.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Ohhh, I didnt know this was a cure for the gurgling noise. I already have stand pipes constructed that cleared up that gurgling noise. I thought this "silenser" was used for reducing the noise of water entering the actual wet/dry at the drip plate bulk head.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no the silencer if for the gurgling, I just found out about the straw method yesterday when I got a CPR overflow in,

I didnt get to try it, so I dont know if it will work as well,

my silencer you want to attach as close as you can the the bulkhead draining water from the tank


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Why not simply construct a stand pipe? I have a dual outlet overflow box and was able to fit two standpipes into it. They completely eliminated the gurgle sound from the air getting sucked into the piping.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Why not simply construct a stand pipe? I have a dual outlet overflow box and was able to fit two standpipes into it. They completely eliminated the gurgle sound from the air getting sucked into the piping.
> 
> ~Dj


 standpipes require a balance of the air vent on them, its a pain in my opinion and I had several problems with mine, they would clog and tank would overflow, now there is no problem


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

another reason I dont is there is not enough room in the overflow for 2 standpipes, I have both drains in one end of my tank, its not how you are supposed to set it up, but I like it better this way though it restricts max flow rate a tad since I have a 3/4" drain and a 1" drain


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I see. Perhaps I should think about cleaning out my standpipe vent. I didnt think about it cloging.

Keep up the good work with those inventions Nate. Guess that engineering backround is going to good use. What are you studying? Mech. Engineering? Civil? Electrical? I was thinking of going with Chem Eng. but there is too much damn number crunching to deal with. So i just stuck with Chem.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am taking Mechanical engineering

what kind are you taking, you say you didnt like chem engineer but stuck with chem, what do you mean?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

My major is Chemistry... Just pure science for me, not application like you engineers.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> My major is Chemistry... Just pure science for me, not application like you engineers.
> 
> ~Dj


 ah ha, I get it now

I never did like chemistry, but thankfully I am done with it now


----------

